# [KDE] 4.10 ne supporte pas Firefox

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Grosse update hier, j'ai mis à jour entre autre KDE (en 4.10) et Firefox (18 ). Depuis, Firefox ne foncitonne pas plus de 30 secondes : il me tue le serveur X (qui redémarre de suite). J'ai tenté en downgradant Firefox, pas mieux.

J'ai un regardé les logs X, je n'ai pas su trouver d'infos pertinentes.

Qqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?

----------

## guilc

Heu non, ici ça marche.

Le seul brin que j'ai eu au passage à kde 4.10 ça a été :

- l'effet "flou" qui merdoie => résolu en désactivant/activant l'effet. Bug que je n'ai eu que sur mon desktop avec le driver "nouveau", mais pas sur mon laptop en driver intel

- ma session (appli restaurées au login, etc...) foirée : appli qui démarrent "invisibles", elle sont lancées mais ne s'affiche pas sur le desktop, seulement dans la barre des tâches => résolu en supprimant ma session et en recréant une from scratch.

Sinon, ça tourne au poil une fois réglé ces 2 soucis d'upgrade, firefox compris (je poste avec là  :Mr. Green: ).

Tu as regardé aussi dans ton ~/.xsession-errors ? si c'est un crash de kwin et pas de X, tu dois avoir une trace là dedans.

Ca tourne peut-être autour de ça : http://dilfridge.blogspot.fr/2013/02/kde-4100-plasma-desktop-crashes-and-qt.html J'ai de la chance, je suis pas affecté !

----------

## gbetous

Ah, j'ai un indice. Voici ce que je trouve dans mon /var/log/messages. Rien plusieurs minutes avant, et tous ces messages sont dans la seconde où ça crashe :

```

Feb  9 16:15:20 coyote polkitd[2086]: Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session4 (system bus name :1.83, object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale fr_FR.utf8) (disconnected from bus)

Feb  9 16:15:20 coyote su[4600]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Feb  9 16:15:20 coyote kdm[1914]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Feb  9 16:15:20 coyote kdm: :0[4160]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user guillaume

```

C'est une couille autour de pam, et là j'avoue mon incompétence totale.

Un revdep rebuild ne donne rien.

----------

## guilc

Non.

Ligne 1 : polkit constate que la session est fermée

Ligne 2 : tu avais un "su" dans une console qui s'est faite tuer par le crash d'X => notification de pam que ça ferme

Ligne 3 : kdm constate que X est mort

Ligne 4 : kdm notifie que la session utilisateur est fermée.

Rien que du normal là.

----------

## gbetous

Bon, je ne trouve pas.

Au passage une précision : c'est firefox compilé qui ne marche pas. Le firefox-bin marche très bien, et d'ailleurs j'y suis passé.

----------

